# Breaking Traditions?



## Charlotteee

Hello lovely brides to be and past brides.

I've been trying on dresses today and one that I really liked I showed a picture to Andrew. I figured it wasn't my actual dress so didn't mind him seeing.

He didn't like it because it was lace. Now I'm glad I showed him otherwise I'd have bought lace.

How import was it to you that DF liked your dress?
To me it's one of the most important things.

I'm debating taking him with me to try on so I can get an idea of what he doesn't like and then when I do buy I know what to avoid.

Opinions

xx


----------



## salamander91

It's important but I'm not planning on him knowing anything about it until he see's me so I hope he'll love anything I chose because its our wedding day and I'm his bride. A bride always looks beautiful to her groom :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah it's important but IMO a husband thinks his bride looks beautiful in anything. My hubs didn't know anything about my dress until he saw me coming down the aisle. Xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I know he will think i look beautiful in anything but he could still dislike the dress lol xxx


----------



## mara16jade

I printed out a TON of dresses that I liked and asked him to tell me which ones he liked and didn't like. I ended up getting one he didn't have an opinion on since he said he wasn't sure on that one. LOL 

He loved it though and said it was perfect on me. The picture didn't do it justice though, so that was probably the issue. And he had no idea which one I was getting until he saw me on our wedding day. :)


----------



## hopeandpray

I would want a vague idea. Like he said he doesn't like floaty looking ones or princess style. I wouldn't want him to see the actual dress though.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I picked the dress, but I knew he would like it (he loves corsets on me, and the dress had a corset back). We ended up eloping, so there was no one else to help me when I got it altered... so he saw the dress on me at the fitting appointment and gave his seal of approval. :haha:

I'm not a traditionalist, so it wasn't a big deal to me. But the idea of taking him to see you try on different styles sounds like a good compromise. :flower:

(I admit I'm way more touched by the fact that he keeps the flower piece I wore in my hair on the rear view mirror in his car with his father's family's country's flag and his beloved dog's collar - that's one of his ways of displaying what is close to his heart. Seeing his reaction to me in the dress didn't really faze me, but I teared up when I saw the flower mixed in with the other two items after our wedding day!)


----------



## mumface26

I was DYING to show DH my dress! Not for his opinion but because I was super excited.
He loved it and was glad I didn't show him mine or the bridesmaids dresses as he wanted to look forward to seeing them on the day :):)


----------



## SoldierWife

I didn't care at all what my husband thought of my dress lol! Just remember it is the one day you will remember for the rest of your life. Get something that makes you happy! Your future husband will not be thinking "ah she should have gone with no lace" while you're walking down the aisle. 

There are things from my wedding that I wish I could go back and just have done what made me happy instead of trying to please everyone else. I wouldn't change anything about my dress tho! My mother helped me pick it out and my friends and family all loved it. I don't even think my husband remembers my dress other than the zipper ;)


----------



## mumface26

Yes there are things from my wedding I would do differently as I think I did things just to please MIL. My family are pretty laid back but MIL.....omg don't even go there!
She paid a lot towards our wedding and I somehow got the impression that she thought she could rule the roost because she was paying so much. But then again my mum paid for my wedding dress and car but didn't choose them for me.
If I could do my day again I would tell MIL to back off.


----------



## lozzy21

I didn't give a flying fart if Andrew liked my dress, I was the one wearing it.


----------



## unikitty

I didn't really think of what dh would think of the dress, honestly, how much do men even know about dresses and what looks good? I'm sure he'll think you look amazing on the day regardless of what you wear.


----------



## Koifish

I pleased no one when it came to my wedding whether they wanted to contribute or not. Obviously hubby was in on picking things but otherwise it's for us! As for my dress it was completely unexpected to everyone apparently but they loved it. It was probably a bit much for the beach but it looked amazing and made me feel amazing so whatever that's what counts I only plan on having once to pick it out!! Hubby loved it and had no input. When he sees you, you will be gorgeous no matter what dress you pick!


----------



## Geebug x

lozzy21 said:


> I didn't give a flying fart if Andrew liked my dress, I was the one wearing it.

This would be me!! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Geebug x said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't give a flying fart if Andrew liked my dress, I was the one wearing it.
> 
> This would be me!! :haha:Click to expand...

I knew he would like it cos it made my boobs look amazing. There is even a pic of us stood there at the "alter" with him staring at my boobs :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I never thought about what hubby would think tbh, but pictures never do the dresses justice. I remember the shop assistant taking my dress from the rail and showing it to me and I hated it. She convinced me to try it on and I'm so glad she did as it was 'the one'. I hated the look of it on the hanger and really didn't think it was me but it was. I say just go with an open mind and get what your heart wants, don't worry about what Andrew think's because at the end of the day you'll be gorgeous in no matter what you wear :hugs: x


----------



## Charlotteee

Well since posted this i've changed my mind completely about him coming. My mum sister and best friend will be there, thats good enough for me xx


----------

